

I think I figured out Apple's e-reader strategy. - mortenjorck
http://interuserface.net/2010/01/the-tablet-and-reading-the-future/

======
csmeder
Yes I agree! Very good essay, I don't know why this wasn't up voted.

Why put your paper on the web behind a pay wall that no one wants to jump
over, when you can put your paper on the iPad as a native app that people beg
to buy for $1.99.

I would buy a New York Times native app for $1.99 a month, I would never spend
$1.99 a month to read the NYT on the internet.

